# How many more posts do I need?



## sankey7 (Jun 30, 2010)

Can you tell me how many more posts I need to get on to marketplace?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

you should have enough now, i'll pm john or nick to give you permission


----------



## sankey7 (Jun 30, 2010)

we're on! thanks fella


----------

